# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  How do you like your eggs?

## Sagan

How do you like your eggs?

----------


## Chocolate

Hard boiled!!

----------


## Ont Mon

Scrambled!

----------


## Arthur Dent

Scrambled.

----------


## WineKitty

I picked over easy although I really mean over medium.  But I equally love scrambled with peppers, onion and spinach.

----------


## WintersTale

Scrambled with cheese, or fried.

----------


## L

Anyway but raw.

----------


## Monotony

Sunny side up I like to cover bacon in the yoke, especially Peameal bacon.

----------


## Antidote

Poached like this:

----------


## Member11

Over easy with bacon, yummy!

----------


## ShyGuy82

I would need a multiple choices for this one.  I mostly prepare them scrambled, over easy, or in an omelette.

----------


## Frogger

Hard boiled

----------


## Otherside

Fried. I think that's sunny side up...

----------


## peace

Poached eggs for me.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Give them to me raw and wriggling!

Or deviled, that works too.

----------


## The Wanderer

Omelet

----------


## WintersTale

Mmm, omelets are good, too!

----------


## Coffee

I'm hungry now and I don't even like eggs that much. Thanks guys.

----------


## Koalafan

Scrambled not stirred  :Smoke:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Omelet or hard boiled.

----------


## Koalafan

Oh also raw eggs sliced up with some peppered sprinkled on top is yummy too!  ::D:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Omelet, whites only, with onions, peppers, & mushrooms.

----------


## Sagan

I just noticed there is a similar thread on another site. I swear I didn't copy. just now noticed it.

----------


## whiteman

eggs benedict!!! holy [BEEP] that dish is delicious, but I mostly eat my eggs hard boiled, unfortunately

----------


## life

soft boiled with toast  ::):

----------

